# Kubota L245 wiring diagram



## OGRFCgroundsman (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi

the wiring loom on the Kubota I use to maintain a sportsfield decided the other day it would short when I turned the lights on.

Anyone got a wiring diagram? I've bodged up the pre-heater and starter circuits but need to rewire the lights, wiper etc........

I can't find a manual anywhere in the UK without paying a ridiculous price.


----------



## jcaravalho (Oct 1, 2010)

service manual link is in my other replies just look for the link by my replies


----------



## omszee (Sep 27, 2011)

hi their, i got a Kabota L245DT i recently brought,it have been parked down for some years,one of the things i will like to know is if the clutch is a "wet clutch", i opened the inspection window and saw hydraulic oil in their...


----------



## jcaravalho (Oct 1, 2010)

omszee said:


> hi their, i got a Kabota L245DT i recently brought,it have been parked down for some years,one of the things i will like to know is if the clutch is a "wet clutch", i opened the inspection window and saw hydraulic oil in their...



http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/8/1282-kubota-l245-transmission.html

DRY CLUTH


----------



## mrbean (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe it is a wet clutch, but check out "tractor data" web site to be sure.


----------



## Redjoiner (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a Kabota. L 245 the alternator I need the wiring diagram so I can wire it out right


----------



## Stokmann (Sep 26, 2020)

OGRFCgroundsman said:


> Hi
> 
> the wiring loom on the Kubota I use to maintain a sportsfield decided the other day it would short when I turned the lights on.
> 
> ...


Hi.
Try this link http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/index.php?dir=Tractor Owners Manuals/


----------



## darrylshill (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks for the link Stokmann


----------



## Tom D. (Nov 19, 2019)

OGRFCgroundsman said:


> Hi
> 
> the wiring loom on the Kubota I use to maintain a sportsfield decided the other day it would short when I turned the lights on.
> 
> ...


Here's the service manual.


OGRFCgroundsman said:


> Hi
> 
> the wiring loom on the Kubota I use to maintain a sportsfield decided the other day it would short when I turned the lights on.
> 
> ...


You can email me at [email protected] & I'll send you the service manual. For some reason it won't upload here... too big?


----------

